# innervosita



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2012)

Io.
Voglio.
Un.
Maschio.
Alfa.
Come.
Dio.
Comanda.

Voglio un alfa voglio un alfa voglio un alfa voglio un alfa voglio un alfa voglio un alfa voglio un alfa voglio un alfa voglio un alfa voglio un alfa...















Cosa diavolo c'è che non funziona in voi uomini eh?


----------



## Eliade (23 Giugno 2012)

mettiti in fila cocca...ci siamo prima io e simy, di te! :condom:


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3661 ha detto:
			
		

> mettiti in fila cocca...ci siamo prima io e simy, di te! :condom:


Lo vedremo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Giugno 2012)

Ma piantatela! Siete patetiche.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Giugno 2012)

Frignette gné gné.

"Voglio un alfa", e poi quando lo trovano si incazzano perchè non fa il servetto o perchè le tratta come stracci.

Ma piantatela va!


----------



## erab (23 Giugno 2012)

Il maschio alfa:

-non lava
-non stira
-non cucina
-non pulisce
-non asciuga il bagno dopo la doccia
-non fa regali
-non fa complimenti
-non fa coccole
-non è modesto
-non condivide le scelte
-non è interessato ai problemi altrui
-non ti avvisa quando va a giocare a calcetto
-non è interessato all' orgasmo femminile

.... in compenso del maschio alfa (quando ne trovate uno) vi potete lamentare
 benissimo!!!

:rotfl::sonar::rotfl::sonar::rotfl::sonar:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Giugno 2012)

erab;bt3667 ha detto:
			
		

> Il maschio alfa:
> 
> -non lava
> -non stira
> ...


Ma infatti! Ma diglielo un po' che gettare nel cesso migliaia di anni di evoluzione per una scopata forse non ne vale la pena. Il mondo è pieno di uomini multi-purpose, ma ste frignette sono sempre in "bioritmo sfasato"


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Giugno 2012)

E poi, nota bene, "voglio un alfa" e poi va a mettere una vignetta come quella. 
Ma va a durmì, va!


----------



## Eliade (23 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3664 ha detto:
			
		

> Lo vedremo


A ri illusa!

Visto come scegli gli amanti.....:mexican:


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2012)

erab;bt3667 ha detto:
			
		

> Il maschio alfa:
> 
> -non lava
> -non stira
> ...


Ecco. Altra leggenda metropolitana da sfatare su cosa voi uomini pensate che noi donne vogliamo da un maschio alfa.
Stai attento.
Questo è il maschio alfa.

-Aiuta nei lavori di casa senza sentirsi minimamente sminuito. Anzi lo fa perchè poi ha più tempo fare sesso con la sua lei.
-fa regali. Il giusto. E non necessariamente per le ricorrenze. Non ne ha bisogno. Segue l'estro. Senza paranoie.
-Non fa complimenti è vero. 1) Chi ne ha bisogno? 2) Basta guardarlo negli occhi per capire. O toccargli il pacco.
-Si. fa le coccole. Quando se le sente. Sempre per il fatto che non si sente sminuito a farle. Non ci pensa proprio. Perchè con la sua donna è istintivo.
-Non è modesto. Va beh. Gli umili mi stanno sulle palle in genere. Amo le persone che riconoscono i loro pregi.
-Nemmeno mattia mi avvisa quando va a giocare a calcetto. tanto non chiedo quindi.
-Errorissimo. per il maschio alfa. prima viene lei. Sempre. Il suo orgasmo è secondario.
Il maschio alfa ama le donne.
E non si sente in competizione con lei.
Ma CON lei.


----------



## Cattivik (23 Giugno 2012)

Se interessa e fa credenziali io ho avuto una Alfasud... Da neo patentato...

Cattivik

P.S. Non so proprio più a che santo votarmi...

Ri P.S. Lunedì?


----------



## erab (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3674 ha detto:
			
		

> Ecco. Altra leggenda metropolitana da sfatare su cosa voi uomini pensate che noi donne vogliamo da un maschio alfa.
> Stai attento.
> Questo è il maschio alfa.
> 
> ...


Hai dimenticato che è greco, è un armatore e di cognome fa Onassis ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Seriamente....... l' uomo che descrivi....... devo proprio dirtelo....... non esiste.


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

erab;bt3677 ha detto:
			
		

> Hai dimenticato che è greco, è un armatore e di cognome fa Onassis ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Seriamente....... l' uomo che descrivi....... devo proprio dirtelo....... non esiste.


Ma Erab il punto è che non è importante che esista nella vita normale. Deve esserlo solo in una storia da diversamente fedeli una volta al mese.
Giusto per fare contenta Tebina quattro o cinque volte e poi ciao e arrivederci fino alla mia prossima fisima da maschio Alfa...


io piccola e infelice.


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3669 ha detto:
			
		

> E poi, nota bene, "voglio un alfa" e poi va a mettere una vignetta come quella.
> Ma va a durmì, va!


ma è per stimolare l'alfosità degli alfa!


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Giugno 2012)

Ti presento un amico mio...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe, sei assurda.
Te la suoni e te la canti, ti costruisci un castello di fantasie e lo chiami "uomo alfa", ma sai perfettamente che l'alfa non c'entra un beato cazzo (non sei così idiota da crederlo sul serio).
Stai solo facendo la frignetta pestando i piedi :girlcry:, e questo devo dire che delude un po' l'immagine che mi ero fatto di te.
Stai cominciando ad apparirmi davvero "tutta chiacchiere e distintivo".

Catty, consolati: sempre meglio l'Alfasud che l'Arna!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik
[video=youtube;Y1akGVPXKLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1akGVPXKLc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3679 ha detto:
			
		

> ma è per stimolare l'alfosità degli alfa!


Secondo me da un alfa ti arriverebbe solo uno sguardo scettico ed una scrollata di capo


----------



## erab (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3678 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma Erab il punto è che non è importante che esista nella vita normale. Deve esserlo solo in una storia da diversamente fedeli una volta al mese.
> Giusto per fare contenta Tebina quattro o cinque volte e poi ciao e arrivederci fino alla mia prossima fisima da maschio Alfa...
> 
> 
> io piccola e infelice.


Tutto vero finché rimane una fantasia ma anche la storia da diversamente fedeli fa parte della vita normale e quando l' alfa immaginato si scontra con la realtà inizia
a "sgonfiarsi" (vedi quello che stà succedendo con manager)
Il punto è che in ogni uomo c'è un po di alfa, anche in Mattia, quello che ti serve è 
trovare il modo di tirarlo fuori (niente battute e doppi sensi, grazie )


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3681 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe, sei assurda.
> Te la suoni e te la canti, ti costruisci un castello di fantasie e lo chiami "uomo alfa", ma sai perfettamente che l'alfa non c'entra un beato cazzo (non sei così idiota da crederlo sul serio).
> Stai solo facendo la frignetta pestando i piedi :girlcry:, e questo devo dire che delude un po' l'immagine che mi ero fatto di te.
> Stai cominciando ad apparirmi davvero "tutta chiacchiere e distintivo".
> ...


Io e te abbiamo problemi di comunicazione. Non capisco se ironeggi o scrivi sul serio.


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

erab;bt3684 ha detto:
			
		

> Tutto vero finché rimane una fantasia ma anche la storia da diversamente fedeli fa parte della vita normale e quando l' alfa immaginato si scontra con la realtà inizia
> a "sgonfiarsi" (vedi quello che stà succedendo con manager)
> Il punto è che in ogni uomo c'è un po di alfa, anche in Mattia, quello che ti serve è
> trovare il modo di tirarlo fuori (niente battute e doppi sensi, grazie )


Doppi sensi?
ma per chi mi hai preso? Maleducato!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3685 ha detto:
			
		

> Io e te abbiamo problemi di comunicazione. Non capisco se ironeggi o scrivi sul serio.


Dai, su, che importa se ironeggio o dico sul serio?
Sta a te vedere come stanno le tue faccende nella realtà.

Prendiamo un Pirandello: ironeggiava, ma quanto ci ha insegnato a guardarci allo specchio? E se pecco di immodestia, beh, chissenefrega :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3687 ha detto:
			
		

> Dai, su, che importa se ironeggio o dico sul serio?
> Sta a te vedere come stanno le tue faccende nella realtà.
> 
> Prendiamo un Pirandello: ironeggiava, ma quanto ci ha insegnato a guardarci allo specchio? E se pecco di immodestia, beh, chissenefrega :mrgreen:


E' importante invece perchè tu scrivi cose che non capisco e che avverto molto acide e non le percepisco ironiche ma con un fondo di cattiveria per cui non capisco il perchè.
Un conto è dirsi di tutto in maniera scherzosa, ma con te non riesco perchè ti leggo sempre con la verità in tasca e non riesco a capirti...
Sia che tu ironeggi sia che tu dica sul serio. Ti avevo già detto che non riesco a confrontarmi con questo modo che ti è venuto...perchè davvero non lo capisco e mi sembra solo guerriglia urbana...
Boh...e non è questione di immodestia e proprio scrivere uno in arabo e uno in giapponese...
Ripeto, boh..
Il punto è che se vuoi farmi passare concetti seri, non li vedo. Vedo solo acidità e non capisco...


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik;bt3676 ha detto:
			
		

> Se interessa e fa credenziali io ho avuto una Alfasud... Da neo patentato...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> ...


Lunedi mi sa che ho problemi...ti avverto entro le 10...va bene?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Giugno 2012)

Io la verità in tasca non ce l'ho, tranquilla.
Mi avverti acido o sei solo sorpresa perchè una persona che normalmente è "dalla tua parte" ogni tanto dice cose che ti pungono?
Battute a parte, a volte davvero mi sembri una bambinetta viziata, e questo io lo avverto in contrasto con la figura "tosta" che mi sono fatto di te. E non venir subito a rispondermi che qui stai solo scherzando, dai.


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3693 ha detto:
			
		

> Io la verità in tasca non ce l'ho, tranquilla.
> Mi avverti acido o sei solo sorpresa perchè una persona che normalmente è "dalla tua parte" ogni tanto dice cose che ti pungono?
> Battute a parte, a volte davvero mi sembri una bambinetta viziata, e questo io lo avverto in contrasto con la figura "tosta" che mi sono fatto di te. E non venir subito a rispondermi che qui stai solo scherzando, dai.


Tu non fai differenza tra le cose palesemente ironiche in cui esagero e le cose serie.

Non fai questo filtro. E si posso risponderti che molte volte scherzo e la quasi totalità delle persone che mi leggono lo capiscono e si vede dai commenti.

Poi se credi di conoscermi così bene tanto da dare questi giudizi va bene, non mi offendo.
Ma tutto molto sterile, questo me lo concedi.

Tu non scindi,  sembra quasi che tu non abbia la sufficiente elasticità mentale per capire dove faccio apposta la bambina viziata perchè sono auto ironica e dove invece sono Tebe.


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Un ultima cosa.
Tu pungi sempre non ogni tanto, basta rileggerti. Pungi in maniera assolutamente da guerriglia urbana basandoti su cose che non dovrebbero nemmeno entrare perchè sono ironiche.

Sei tu che non ti accorgi di come ti poni, perchè la mia ironia e il senso dello scherzo sono palesi.

Poi liberi tutti.
Ma ripeto.
Non riesco a confrontarmi con i tuoi pensieri scritti qui, perchè davvero non capisco mail il punto.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Giugno 2012)

Comunque resta il fatto che quello che penso io lascia il tempo che trova, ci mancherebbe, quindi che io sia davvero acido come dici tu, o che stia cazzeggiando in maniera a te incomprensibile, quello che importa è che le cose che ti accadono e che la gente ti dice, ti diano sempre modo di pensare.
Tante volte una persona dice cose agli altri, ma in quel momento in realtà sta dicendo qualcos'altro a sè stesso. Capita spesso ai romanzieri, ai poeti, ai musicisti, ma capita anche alla gente normale.
Quando leggi una frase in un libro che ti colpisce, mica penserai che sia rivolta a te, no? Ecco: prendi quello che ti scrivo qui con  lo stesso spirito. Cose che ti pungono o che ti fanno piacere, ma che comunque ti fanno pensare.
Se poi la cosa proprio ti infastidisce, beh, dimmelo senza problemi, perchè che io intervenga o taccia non cambia certo la vita né a me né a te, visto che siamo abbastanza lontani da non rischiare di incrociarci per strada


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3696 ha detto:
			
		

> Comunque resta il fatto che quello che penso io lascia il tempo che trova, ci mancherebbe, quindi che io sia davvero acido come dici tu, o che stia cazzeggiando in maniera a te incomprensibile, quello che importa è che le cose che ti accadono e che la gente ti dice, ti diano sempre modo di pensare.
> Tante volte una persona dice cose agli altri, ma in quel momento in realtà sta dicendo qualcos'altro a sè stesso. Capita spesso ai romanzieri, ai poeti, ai musicisti, ma capita anche alla gente normale.
> Quando leggi una frase in un libro che ti colpisce, mica penserai che sia rivolta a te, no? Ecco: prendi quello che ti scrivo qui con  lo stesso spirito. Cose che ti pungono o che ti fanno piacere, ma che comunque ti fanno pensare.
> *Se poi la cosa proprio ti infastidisce, be*h, dimmelo senza problemi, perchè che io intervenga o taccia non cambia certo la vita né a me né a te, visto che siamo abbastanza lontani da non rischiare di incrociarci per strada


Ancora...Tutti i commenti inerenti mi danno da pensare e infatti non ho problemi a scrivere un blog senza filtri, questo mi mette in una situazione che già a prescindere di ascolto e di confronto.
E' una delle cose che tutti universalmente mi riconoscono.

Parti dal presupposto sbagliato.
Io non mi infastidisco per quello che dici, ma come lo dici perchè non c'0entra, perchè scambi fischi per fiaschi e quando te lo dico tu rispondi che non è vero eccetera.
Presupponendo SEMPRE che tutto ciò che io scrivo sia reale e come lo vivo.
IRONIA Mons. E' quella che non cogli.


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3665 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma piantatela! Siete patetiche.


Questo è un commento ironico. Che mi faceva pensare che tu avessi capito l'estrema ironia del post scritto sul maschio alfa.


E' un commento serio invece?


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3666 ha detto:
			
		

> Frignette gné gné.
> 
> "Voglio un alfa", e poi quando lo trovano si incazzano perchè non fa il servetto o perchè le tratta come stracci.
> 
> Ma piantatela va!


E anche questo l'ho avvertito assolutamente ironico e ne ho riso.
Ma poi scrivi l'altro commento e mi è parso che tu invece pensassi davvero quanto sopra nei commenti.

Quindi?


----------



## kikko64 (25 Giugno 2012)

erab;bt3677 ha detto:
			
		

> Hai dimenticato che è greco, è un armatore e di cognome fa Onassis ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Seriamente....... l' uomo che descrivi....... devo proprio dirtelo....... non esiste.


Come sarebbe a dire "non esiste" !!! ... IO ESISTO e non sono neanche un defunto armatore greco.


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3661 ha detto:
			
		

> mettiti in fila cocca...ci siamo prima io e simy, di te! :condom:


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Giugno 2012)

Se dopo ricerche qualcosa non si trova, forse bisognerebbe cambiare atteggiamenti e ricercare in se stessi la motivazione del perchè non si trova quello che si cerca. 

Forse.... siamo troppo presi da noi stessi a tal punto da modificare chi e cosa ci circonda? 

Forse.....


----------

